# Best simple, free Menu Bar iTunes Controller



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Ok. That's it. There are SO many out there, and I'm tired of downloading them all and trying them out for 10 day trial periods. I think it would be a lot easier to hear everyone's experiences/preferences.

What's the best free iTunes controller. I'd like a menu bar one, but if you feel really strongly about a floating one, then please share.


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

pam, i love the one built into the OS.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=006781 

free, neat and works.
best is it works while other apps are open.


----------



## Elenitsa (Feb 18, 2004)

Not free, but pretty close.

Synergy is about 5 bucks to register, and to me well worth it. 

http://synergy.wincent.com/


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> am, i love the one built into the OS.
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=006781
> 
> ...


Agreed. Probably the best option available.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

I just discovered X-Tunes - scroll down to find it and download. It's completely awesome. 

X-Tunes goes into your system preferences and it pops up (as long as you're not in system preferences) when you hit both the apple and space key - and fades when you let go. Great control over iTunes and displays album info. Not in menu space and doesn't move you to another app. The interface is similar to the one address book uses for displaying phone numbers.

AMAZING and it's free!

[ April 15, 2004, 10:28 AM: Message edited by: interact ]


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

If you like to use keyboard-based application switchers/launchers (Launchbar 4, Butler, Quicksilver) they do the trick similar to the xTunes suggestion above.

For example I play or pause iTunes by pressing "pp" after activating Launchbar 4. This runs the simple Applescript:
</font><blockquote>code:</font><hr /><pre style="font-size:x-small; font-family: monospace;">tell application "iTunes"
playpause
end tell</pre>[/QUOTE]This is about a 1 second operation compared to reaching for the mouse and maneuvering the cursor to the correct pixels in your menubar. There has been a lot of discussion on this topic lately over at www.macosxhints.com.

Mind you, when my hand is already on the mouse I prefer to use the Dock contextual menu option. The only drawback I see with it is that things move around in the Dock and I never seem to get good "muscle memory" for the controls as you would for a menubar widget.


----------



## interact (Mar 11, 2004)

Here's a screen capture of X-Tunes ... I can't recommend it enough - awesome app and it's free!!










You have to try X-Tunes and see.

- You can bring this to the front in any application and you don't have to leave the one you're in.
- When you let go of the buttons, this menu fades quickly.
- Shortcuts are similar to the ones in iTunes (right arrow = ffwd, left arrow = reverse, up arrow = volume up, etc.) You can also click on the buttons using your mouse.

[ April 15, 2004, 12:07 PM: Message edited by: interact ]


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

thanks for that interact, downloaded it and I love it, using it quite regularly now!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

aahhhh interact. Thanks for that much needed tip...the keyboard shortcuts! LOL! I thought you were supposed to navigate you mouse to the box that pops up and it wasn't working!

I still like synergy more, but this one is next best...especially since it's free. (not that I'm cheap..I just don't have a visa and don't want to deal with paypal and all that garbage for a stupid $5 or whatever)


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

(I went to change songs right now and pressed the apple+option+left arrow instead of apple+spacebar+left arrow and I found and AWESOME shortcut that I never knew about!!

It is the shortcut to go back a page in safari!!!!!!! WOO HOO!!!!!!!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

Actually to go back (or forward) all you need is the apple button+ direction


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

DOH! even better!

boy do I feel stupid.


----------

